

You need 9Go of RAM to create websites - pauletienney
https://twitter.com/P_Etienney/status/298782877833887745

======
Piskvorrr
Let's see what I have for local development: \- Virtualbox (with 2-3 various
OSes up, for testing) \- a webserver \- a database \- graphics editor \- IDE
(code+DB)

With RAM-backed filesystem cache, I can fill the 8 GB of RAM easily - and not
having to fall back to disk-based I/O speeds things up _a lot_.

So no, not essential - but pretty convenient, if you ask me ;)

